# Any happy Marumi filters customers?



## sunnyVan (Dec 5, 2013)

Just received a 82mm Marumi DHG super CPL. Didn't try it yet because I'm having second thoughts about it. I'm thinking if I should get the very best (b+w) instead but will cost twice as much. There's not too many reviews abt Marumi filters out there. I hope there are current users on this forum who can share their experience. Thx.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a Marumi Polarizing and a vari ND filter. Very happy with the quality. A tog friend introduced me to Marumi and I am glad he did.

I have just purchased two new primes, and I will immedately buy some Marumi filters for protection. 

I think the only comprimise is the cost. Quality wise, there are no compromises IMO.


----------



## Gert Arijs (Dec 5, 2013)

I had a CPL, very good filter but it vignetted on my 10-22 so I now use a B+W.
If it doesn't vignette, I'd do it immediately!


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 11, 2013)

I got a b+w at the end. I got a nice deal so I changed my mind and returned the unopened marumi. 

When the prices are closer I just have to go for b+w. No regrets.


----------



## dolina (Dec 11, 2013)

Marumi in the Filipino language of Tagalog means "dirty".


----------

